# Need help re-training my horse to let me get on.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you mean, you have to give him the sugar cube BEFORE getting on, or afterward?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I would do one of two things. At the barn I would build something that encloses him, a couple of bales at right angles to a wall so that he cannot swing away or run back. 

In the arena I would use the corner so he is again enclosed on two sides. If he tried to avoid then he would be put to work on a tight circle and worked hard, then ask again. 

Doesn't matter if he is walking forward or running back, moving him will work.


----------

